# Q-14 (semi V) AeroCraft Project



## Scott Mac (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I have been checking out this site and "WOW" there are some awsome projects. I have so many new ideas it is hard to pick which ones I will use on my boat. I picked up an AeroCraft Q-14 for a great price and will convert it into a fishing machine. I intend to document the progress and ask for help along the way. I look forward to sharing.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the old Johnson. You have plans to use it or replace it?
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a 1956 10HP I bought for $100.00 last summer. I rebuilt the carb and relpaced the seals in the lower end and of course the impeller. It runs great and I plan to repaint and decal it. It's a keeper.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice little platform to start with, nice mount on the trolling motor can't beat that, what you got planned for that boat?


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 5, 2012)

That little platform is part of the boat, that mount is temporary to get me through until ice-up. I am basically a river rat and small lake fisherman and will start my conversion after the Christmas holiday as soon as the ice prevents me from getting in and out. The Walleyes are coming in from the big water (Saginaw Bay) and now is the time to target them. The perch fishing has picked up and they are one of my favorite eating fish…yum yum! As far as the boat, I am going to keep it simple by removing the two forward benches putting a flat floor in and boxing in the sides. I will have to elevate the front floor but not too high because I do not want a high center of gravity up front. I will also box in the rear area at the driver position. Add carpet, bilge pump, lights, 2 folding swivel seats and some storage compartments and by then it should be spring. That will put me back in the water in time for the Walleye opener. That is a cycle that I am O.K. with.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 13, 2012)

Getting Started.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 13, 2012)

Got it primed and ready for the Top Coat tomorrow.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Scott Mac said:


> Getting Started.


What style and grit wheel did you use to get the bare bright finish? I prefer the bare polished aluminum look. Need to do mine.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 14, 2012)

I used a course wire cup (5") on a 7" electric grinder. This old girl had 48 years of oxidation on her. I plan to leave the nose and bottom bare as I will be pulling it up on shore sometimes. That is when the docks are out at the local boat ramps. I have hand sanded the nose starting with 150 and will go up until I get the finish I like or I lose patience whichever comes first. At that time I will hit it with some aluminum mag cleaner then wax the crap out of it. It will oxidize over time but I hope once a year scrubbing and polish will keep it looking good. We will see.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 14, 2012)

Applied the first coat of Rust-Oleum Top Side Paint in battleship grey. It now takes at least 24 hours to cure before a second coat can go on.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 16, 2012)

Second Coat is on. I'll let her cure for a few days then flip her over and start on the inside.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 19, 2012)

Started on the inside yesterday with the wire wheel in the areas that will not be carpeted. Also used an angle grinder to hack out the front and middle bench.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 19, 2012)

Sanded out the areas that will require paint on the inside and sprayed with 1st coat of Self-Etching Primer.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 20, 2012)

First Coat of Top Coat (rust-oleum) for the inside.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's looking pretty sweet!

Wish I had the shop space you have! :roll:


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Fender! I am very lucky to have a 22,000 square foot facility to do a project or two in. My boss (owner) is very cool and lets me do my thing in there. I guess that is a perk of being the facility manager also. Another nice perk is that we build deep cycle batteries so I get those for free too. Is that a jet drive on your outboard? How happy are you with it? The water is sooo low around here that would be great. The charter guys run those on the rivers on the west side of the state for steelhead all winter long. They can fly along in like 6" of water...it is wild, but fun.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Scott Mac said:


> Thanks Fender! I am very lucky to have a 22,000 square foot facility to do a project or two in. My boss (owner) is very cool and lets me do my thing in there. I guess that is a perk of being the facility manager also. Another nice perk is that we build deep cycle batteries so I get those for free too. Is that a jet drive on your outboard? How happy are you with it? The water is sooo low around here that would be great. The charter guys run those on the rivers on the west side of the state for steelhead all winter long. They can fly along in like 6" of water...it is wild, but fun.



Yes...that is a jet drive. I love it when it ran. I blew it up in Aug 2012 and will rebuild it after the first of the year. Can't wait to get it back in the shallows. I've missed a lot of fishing this year because of the drought and shallow waters that I won't take my bass boat in.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 22, 2012)

Finished the inside paint and now I have to figure out what the final design will be. There are so many great ideas in this site it is hard to figure it out. I think I have a plan so I very roughly laid it out using cardboard. It looks to me like a useable floor plan. I have to think it over in the next few days.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 23, 2012)

Now it's time to frame in the floor.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 26, 2012)

Laying out the floor and starting on the side lockers. I am using 5/8" outdoor rated plywood (NOT pressure treated). I picked up a gallon of Spar from Lowes on the way home and will start treating all the wood prior to gluing the carpet.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 27, 2012)

Banged out the side locker frames and figured out the rear deck. Still a ton to do, but I love it.


----------



## markc (Dec 27, 2012)

Great thread, enjoy watching your progress! Looking really good =D>


----------



## fishingmich (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Scott, the boat is starting to look sweet. I can't wait to fish the Saginaw. I've read a lot about it but have never ventured out there. I wasn't sure if my 14' Starcraft could handle it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi fishingmich,
The Saginaw Bay is a hit and miss fishery with a small boat. I have fished it with 14' boats and have done very good when the weather will allow it. I fish the Saginaw and Tittabawsee river when the bay is too rough. The Walleye in the river is good early spring for a few weeks after the opener. The bay is open all year for Walleye and it can be very good just after the ice out because they are in shallow meaning you do not have to go way out to catch them. Also the river is good in the late fall up to the ice forming. If you can handle the cold it is very good just before ice up. Good fishing and shoot me an e-mail if you are heading this way and if I can help put you on fish, I will.


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 31, 2012)

Spent the better part of 4 days getting the wood sealed. I put 3 coats of Spar on it so I sohould be good.


----------



## fishingmich (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey how wide is your boat across the bottom? I wanna put some side storage in like you did but I don't want it to be too narrow. How wide are your storage boxes and how much room do you have in between?


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 1, 2013)

I will measure it today and send the info. I plant to go later this morning.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi fishingmich,
I measured my boat and it has a 54" beam. My floor (plywood) between the inner side walls measures 34.5" leaving 9.75" on each side from the widest point. This width was determined by my front bench width. I left the outside portion of that bench attached to the sides so I could span support from there to the remiddle bench and on back to the rear bench. I feel it stiffens the sides back up after cutting into the front two benches. It's just me. Anyway I can get around the front seat on both sides or simply swivel the front and walk to the back and visa versa. I am setting this boat up for one or two persons. That will cover about 95% of its use.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey, fishingmish,
I forgot to add a photo.


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 1, 2013)

That's almost exactly what I'm planning for my boat. My side storage won't be as long as yours is, but I only removed 1 bench and I'm going to deck over the front 2 benches and make storage underneath for life jackets, anchors and what not. I'm trying to decide if I want full length storage like yours or half of that. Someone else on here did half storage and I kind of like that too. It gives a little room along the sides to get coolers and other stuff out of the way. Anyone that has ever owned a tin boat knows there's never enough storage, so I'll probably go full length like yours. I want enough storage so that I have room to keep everything I want right on the boat. I don't want to be scrambling around at the last minute looking for stuff. My walleye jigs, my pike cranks and spoons, my panfish stuff and all of my soft plastics! Well, maybe not all of my soft plastics. I need a bigger boat for that! :LOL2: :LOL2: [-o<


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 3, 2013)

Got a few more hours in today. Made a mock-up of a hatch and I need a spacer under my lid support frame work in order for the lid to sit flush with the floor. Cut out some hatches and framed them in. I love working on these types of projects in the winter. Not enough ice yet and the ramps are froze up. Guess I'll bang away on my tin.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 5, 2013)

Installed the bilge and ran a wire way from the back to the front. I will have a 12V and 24V system. The 24 is for the new Minn Kota I ordered yesterday and the power will be in the nose. The 12V will run 2 depth finders, bilge, nav lights and maybe interior lights. I pulled wire to the front for the nav. lights and a depth finder. Have to wait until next week to finish the electrical (waiting for an order).


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Trimmed up the hatches for carpet clearance and cut the rod locker lids. Need to touch up the lids and coat the added wood with "spar" so carpet can get glued.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 8, 2013)

The new 24 volt trolling motor arrived and it appears to fit just fine. It came with a free Hummingbird depth finder. I am going to attach the transducer to the motor so I can leave it up front. I am running the motor with a single 24 volt deep cycle battery.


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Scott, do me a favor. Take a couple of pics of how you run your transducer cable up the trolling motor shaft. I did mine a couple of years ago and I ended up ripping he cable in half. Gracias!


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 9, 2013)

As soon as I do it I will send you the photos. I know it will be tricky but it can be done. I think it will involve several cable ties and maybe some high quality tape. I am not crazy about tape but cable ties do not prevent rotation around the shaft. I'll let you know. Good fishin'!


----------



## manley09 (Jan 11, 2013)

wow very nice so far. keep it up!


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been a little concerned that my 1957 10 hp Johnson would struggle getting my project up on a plane because of the added weight so I set out in search for a more powerful motor. Not that there is anything wrong with my 10 horse but running on a plane is where its at. After countless hours of searching, calling and e-mailing I found a dimond in the rough (there is a ton of rough out there). I picked up an original unmolested 1963 18 hp Johnson and I can now get back to work finishing the task at hand.


----------



## 798hand (Jan 14, 2013)

i want to know more about that 24 volt batt.
have you used one before


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 14, 2013)

Scott Mac said:


> I've been a little concerned that my 1957 10 hp Johnson would struggle getting my project up on a plane because of the added weight so I set out in search for a more powerful motor. Not that there is anything wrong with my 10 horse but running on a plane is where its at. After countless hours of searching, calling and e-mailing I found a dimond in the rough (there is a ton of rough out there). I picked up an original unmolested 1963 18 hp Johnson and I can now get back to work finishing the task at hand.



The new motor looks great. Nice Find. =D>


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 14, 2013)

I have used that 24 volt (GC2 size) battery before but not on a boat yet. I will be testing it out this spring on my minn kota 24 volt motor. We have put them in golf carts with amazing results. Golf carts require 48 volts and we have done both (2) sets of 24 volt batteries or (4) 48 volt batteries. We have reduced the weight of (4) 12 volt batteries by 30%, reduced the charge time by 50% and increased the capacity by 30%. It is a lead acid - bipolar battery that we are getting ready to market very soon. We build them in Clare, MI and that is where I work.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 14, 2013)

Scott, you have done a really good job on your tin. I have an old Lonestar that I will use some your ideas on. Keep up the good work


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks BrazosDon,
I have to get back to work on it, there is sooo much to do. I see you have a couple older OMC motors. I have been very pleased with that older iron they tend to be reliable, easy to work on, great looking and you can still get parts. How do you like yours? Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 15, 2013)

I got these two motors this last summer. The big one is a '57 Evenrude 18hp and the smaller one is a '59 Johnson 3hp. My mechanic said both of the motors had good compression and less than 10 hours on each one, like brand new. I got less than $800.00 in both of them. Not a bad deal. I have them on an '74 Alumicraft 14'x48" MV.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you feel that that 18 hp does the job? I hope that my '63 it will allow me to get on plane. I will have to wait for a few months because we are icing up around here. That was a great deal you found there. They don't make em like that any more, so hold on to them.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 16, 2013)

I am sure it will do a whole lot better even with the added weight of your mod.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 17, 2013)

Scott, to answer your question about how the my boat runs with the 18hp motor. First I have not made any structural mods on it yet, but I fish with two to three other friends in it and it gets up and planes at about 22 mph, plus. Good enough for me. Hope that helps you.


----------



## 798hand (Jan 17, 2013)

how can i order one


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks BrazosDon,
I can't wait to try it out this spring.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey 798hand,
We are just starting to build them for production. I think it will be around 6 to 8 weeks before my boss will let me sell any. We have a standing order for almost as many as we can make as of today. I will let you know when they come available.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 19, 2013)

Started back into the project today after about a week off. It got up to a blistering 39 today so I pulled out the barrel and dropped the new (1963) motor in it. This motor has not been run in over 25 years according to the seller. I drained the gear case and everything looked good, no water or metal (I stirred it with a magnet) I put some fresh gear lube in and capped it off. Yesterday I pulled the plugs and put some sea foam in each cylinder and worked it in by pulling on the rope several times then let it set overnight. Came in this morning and put about an ounce of sea foam back into the cylinders and let it set for about 10 min. Threw some new champion plugs in her, said a prayer and started to pull. To my surprise she fired up on the fourth pull. It ran rough for a while coughed and stalled several times but each time ran a little better. I forgot to mention I put 3 gallons of fresh gas mixed 25:1 and about 1.5 oz. of sea foam per gallon in the tank. After messing with the slow idle setting for a while she started to run good. I found the sweet spot and reeved her up slightly and let it run for about 45 minutes. It smoked quite a bit from the sea foam but sounded good. I then dropped the RPM's and sprayed some more sea foam directly into the carb as it was running. It started to run even better after about 3 squirts. That sea foam is some good stuff, it is the first time I tried it and it made me a believer. I let it set out side at 39 degrees for about an hour pulled the choke and started it with less than half a pull. Cleaned it up and called it good, I say she’s ready for spring. I then got out the spar and brushed some on in areas that needed it and started to wire the electronics that need it prior to carpet and bolting it together. I can see the light in the tunnel.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome!
Yep there is no such thing as a mechanic in a can but seafoam comes pretty dang close!


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 21, 2013)

Started in on the carpet today. We started with the bow deck, the bow floor and the mid section floor. We just glued the flat surface and will glue and wrap the edges after the flat area is dry. We used a bakers roller to apply initial application pressure and then put sheets of wood on top to distribute the load. Because we work in the battery industry we have lots of weights available (my poor back).


----------



## Inlandlaker (Jan 22, 2013)

"At that time I will hit it with some aluminum mag cleaner then wax the crap out of it."

What wax will you use?

Did you consider that vinyl covering instead of carpet?


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 22, 2013)

After letting the weight work on the carpet for just short of 24 hours we glued the edges using 3M 1099 adhesive because it dries quickly and sticks very well. I used stainless steel staples to help hold the edges tight while it dryed. We then dropped the peices in place and called it a day. I am very happy with the way it looks and feels. I am using outdoor carpet glue I purchased from the local "Do It Best Hardware". It is compatible with rubber backed marine carpet and it was only about $34.00/gal. with no shipping charges. I am also using the 20 oz. weight carpet I ordered online and it appears to be good and easy to work with. I think it will be comfortable.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jan 25, 2013)

About how much would one of those 24 volt batteries cost?


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 27, 2013)

Spent my Sunday gluing carpet and getting things ready to start the final assembly. There is still a lot of fitting and odds and ends but it is really starting to come together. I have to trim some of hatches because they are very tight but the beard trimmer should get me the clearances I need. I will be using stainless continuous hinge (piano hinge) on the hatches. I still have to mount and run the transducer cables to the depth finders and wire a switch panel for the electronics. There is still a ton of stuff to do but I am loving it. Now I have to try to get the glue off my hands, it may take a few days.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks amazing. Well done.

I'm still jealous of that shop space you have! :?


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic job you did there Scott Mac. You ought to be proud of that mod. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks BrazosDon, 
There are still several things that need to be done. My work schedule is keeping me away but it looks like this weekend is open. The tough thing is that it is with me at work and I walk past it several times each day. The good and bad news is that spring is still a long way off half way between the North Pole and the Equator.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 3, 2013)

Put in a few hours over the past few days. Mounted some electronics and did some carpet work. Still working on getting the hatches to fit better that they do. I am going to do some work spacing the hinges so the hatch lays flat. That will have to wait for now the Super Bowl is on this afternoon, that is a required task.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2013)

Simply Amazing!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 5, 2013)

That is nice and clean, love it!


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 9, 2013)

Had a busy work week so not much got done until Sat. Completed the wireing minus the bow light and the rope light but ran all the wires and switched the stuff I wanted. Finished the inside of the storage compartments and snapped some pictures.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 14, 2013)

Now that the boat is near complete I am going to fix up the trailer. Currently it is set up for a 12' boat that I sold last month. It has a bunch of rollers that don't come into play on the 14' boat it will carry. I plan to tear into it by removing the side rollers and adding carpeted bunks that will support the boat better. I also will put new lights, winch, side guides and paint. I will inspect the axles and hubs even though the previous owner told me he put new on it. Don't ask why I am doing this project bass akwards by doing the trailer last because I don't have a good answer!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like it's time to try it out on the Saginaw River! I'd like to make it up there this year bot I doubt it's gonna happen. Guess I'll have to stick to the Maumee. If you ever have an extra seat during the week, I'd love to check it out. Thats a nice looking rig you've got. Hopefully mine will be done this summer.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't ask why I am doing this project bass akwards by doing the trailer last because I don't have a good answer![/quote]

I am doing the same thing


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks bigwave that makes me feel better.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 16, 2013)

Started yesterday by stripping down the trailer. Removed all the roller brackets and disassembled, removed the axle and removed the hubs and wheels. Removed the bearing cones from the hubs in preperation for replacements. Removed the bow bracket and the winch and disassembled that. I will replace the winch (ordered from Walmart). Removed the rollers and seals from the axle shafts in preperation of replacement. Inspected the frame and tilt and all looks good. I plan to disable the tilt feature so the trailer is more rigid in that area. I will use large bolts and nuts to accomplish that. I hit the loose brackets with a wire brush and sprayed them with rust-oleum paint. Back at it Monday after work.


----------



## Action762 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Scott,

Great build brother! =D> Today I picked up the same boat for $175. It has a few things that need to be fixed on it like I noticed a few little soft spots on the bottom after I got it home. I think all in all it will be a great little fixer-upper for me. I think the design you went with is ideal for the size and shape of the boat so I may just use something similar. Any advice for me before I begin my journey to my build? Thanks and again great build!

Aaron


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you Action762. 

My advice is to enjoy the project and get humping. I found it took more time than I anticipated. Take several pictures and share them. This is a fun site to follow and learn from. There is a ton of knowledge on this site, take advantage of it. I look forward to watching your progress. Good luck!!!


----------



## bigwave (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Scott, just have the area welded where the tilt mechanism was. My old trailer broke right where the u-bolts attached. If you use bolts they could break or rust through......I would just have someone weld a joint on all sides.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 19, 2013)

Great info....Thanks Bigwave!


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 20, 2013)

BLING!!! for no other reason. Told my wife it was for function....She's not buying it!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks really good, love the topside battleship grey. I can't decide if I'll be using a grey camo or a tan camo. I do like the look of that grey... Excellent craftsmanship this far.

Ps, where does everyone get topside?


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 21, 2013)

I ordered mine from Home Depot (Rust-Oleum Topcoat). It was about $35.00 for 2 quarts.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 21, 2013)

Opps, I ment Topside - not Topcoat


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 23, 2013)

Got some time today to work on the trailer. Cleaned it up then hit it with the wire wheel followed by a acetone wipe. Sprayed it with a rattle can or four of rust-oleum. Put new bearings and seals on the axel and put the final coat of spar on the bunk boards.


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 25, 2013)

Smelled a skunk this morning on the way to work a sure sign that spring is near. I spent a few hours this weekend pounding out the rehab of the trailer. Paint, bunks w/UHMWP skid surface, winch and assembly. I used 3/16 thick UHMWP attached to heavily spar coated 2 x 4's. I used epoxy and countersunk SS flat head screws. The bunks and rollers still need to be adjusted but it turned out good. A support will be needed near the front to keep the keel off the steel. I my use some more of the UHMWP rather than a roller. My intention is to keep the boat as low as possible to accommodate the low water levels. It was a struggle with my previous 12' boat; the docks were almost useless around here. I will need to attach a transom saver to get the outboard up so driveways and speed bumps are not an issue, it is better for the boat also. Side guides and lights will finish the job. Come on Spring!


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 2, 2013)

Found some time to work on the trailer so I added a front roller, wired the lights and adjusted the bunks and rollers so the boat is secure. I have to add safety chains or cables for the bow and the tow hook-up. I will also add some side guides to help align the boat in the trailer. Overall I am happy with outcome.


----------



## wango (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome job on your fishing machine! My coworkers and I were just checking it out, very nice. We have a couple questions. First, do you think you will have any handling/drafting concerns by adding the weight? Second, your battery, when it becomes available. Approximate price? Location to buy? We are in the Lansing MI area, Clare is a stop on the way to Houghton Lake for us. Thanks

Congrats on a very fine job


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,
Thank you, I have been hard at it all winter. I am just waiting for a ramp to open up so I can perform a shakedown run. As far as the boat is concerned I do not anticipate any drafting problems with this set-up. I have done a few conversions and have found that the boat sits down nice and is not a tippy. Sure I give up some speed but I spend more time creeping around with the electric on the inland lakes and also as I drift the rivers. This boat is set up for two people but will be mostly used by just one (me). I searched around for this hull because it is rated for 860 lbs and rated to a 30 H.P. max. I can't wait to get out and bang some fish with it. As far as the battery, the 24 GC2 size will retail for $350.00. Compare that to 2 (two) 12 volt batteries and we are right in line. Add in the fact that our battery weighs 40% less each and will charge in 1/2 the time. We are currently getting production off the ground and they could be available within a month or so. Contact me at [email protected] and I will keep you up to date. Thanks for the kind words....Fish On!


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 11, 2013)

Ordered my bow light today and fitted the side guides for the trailer. There are a few more things I need to do to finish this project. I want to make a transom saver that will also keep the keel up for clearance while towing. I also need some rod holders and various ropes for docking. The Walleye opener is the last Sat. in April in Michigan and I plan to be on the water with a full functioning boat that morning. Fish On!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Mar 12, 2013)

You have a dream of a shop it looks like, clean and organized. Extreme props on the build also, I like your layout. I have you bookmarked to help me with ideas for my project. Good luck in the tournament!

Also favorite comment of the thread: "I will have to elevate the front floor but *not too high* because I do not want a high center of gravity up front" =D>

Some builds I think "this cant be fun to stand up on and cast from" etc.


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 12, 2013)

I think that this set-up will fish good. I plan to get it on the water real soon and will let you know how it feels. Thanks for the kind words. Fish On!


----------



## wango (Mar 15, 2013)

Where did you buy the latches for your storage/hatches?


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 16, 2013)

Catch Grab pt. #1659A5 from McMaster-Carr $1.36 ea.

FYI....I also trick out golf carts...lol HAPPY St. Patty's Day.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 16, 2013)

Super clean, nice work!


----------



## OklaAngler (Mar 16, 2013)

Scott Mac said:


> BLING!!! for no other reason. Told my wife it was for function....She's not buying it!


PLEASE post a picture of the inside of your rod locker with the lights on in the dark!!! I may have to do that on my new boat!!!


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 19, 2013)

Pushing hard towards the goal line dispite the weather (2" fresh snow this A.M.). Added cleats, bow light watts-up meter (monitors 24 volt battery) and velcro type rod holders. Placing an order for (4) rod holders from Bass Pro (on sale for $11.97 pair) til end of month. Come on SPRING!!!! Fish On!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks real nice Scott. How much did that volt/amp meter cost?


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Bigwave,
Watts-up meters sell for about $42.00 on e-bay. We use them at work so we buy several at one time and pay less about $38.00. Because it is for research on our batteries the company is supplying it. I made them well aware that extensive field testing will be required to assure the quality of the batteries. Hey...."anything for the company"...right? Fish On!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 19, 2013)

I will volunteer to be a test subject...... :lol:


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi OklaAngler,
Sorry it took so long to post the picture you requested but this work thing keeps getting in my way. But here it is, like I posted it is for bling and not necessaryly for function but it does add light to the inside of the side compartment. I ended up favoring one side because the light is 6' long and about 40" of it is for the floor. I hope this helps. Fish On!


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't wait any longer...I will go in search of an open ramp so I can shake this rig down. I banged out a transom saver so I don't drag the motor on drives and speed bumps.


----------



## arrowlaucher (Mar 23, 2013)

Great build, I am in the middle of my build on a 14ft deep vee blue fin..pics and built thread later,..I am going to steal your transom saver idea.. maybe see you on the bay somtime !


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi arrowlauncher,
Thank you. I tried out the transom saver last weekend and it worked great. FYI...The trailer attachment is a black pipe cap that I bolted to the middle rear roller bracket. I then screwed a 3" long nipple into that. Because the nipple O.D. was a very tight fit to the I.D. of the pipe I roughly ground the O.D. on a bench grinder until it went in with little resistance. Then I cross pinned the two and put a hitch pin to hold it on and also anti-rotate the assembly. My cost in that whole device was about $10.00 vs. $69.00 for a store bought unit. Fish On!


----------



## simbelle (Apr 6, 2013)

This is as nice a build as I have seen on this site. Not saying it's the best, but in my eyes it's up there. =D>


----------



## Passport (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome work!! Wish I had skills like you guys


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi simbelle,
Thank you for the kind words. They mean a lot coming from you. As you know it takes patience and attention (both I have issues with) but the result is very rewarding. I used this site for inspiration and ideas. Now it is time to reap the rewards, I am going fishin'! Fish On!


----------



## assaultcraft8993 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have one question in the first picture (before all the work started) it shows a support going from the side to the top of a seat. When you were done you didn't have to put this suport back on? Is it due to the deckin and side boxes? I have a 16' and they have these supports from the side to each seat and didn't want to put them back on becasue being in the way of my modifications I will be doing. Is this something I can do..just confused and maybe over thinking it through..


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi assaultcraft8993,
I boxed in both sides so I did not put those support arms back on an it is fine. Keep in mind I left the outside of each bench and then ran supports from the front to the back and that stiffened it up. I have done this a few times and have not had any structural issues. The sides will be looser than when the supports were there but in my opinion not enough to worry about. That is a nice sized boat and should make for a great modification. Good luck you came to a good place to get ideas and support. Fish On!


----------



## th30dd7 (Apr 16, 2013)

When you wrapped each piece with carpet, how did you go about attaching it to the framework with no visible screws?


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi th30dd7,
There are visible screws that hold down the carpeted panels and some are hard to see because the carpet (20 oz.) is quite thick and the screws get buried in it. I did use those stainless finish washers to avoid the screws from getting buried too deep but the carpet hid it well. I also planed it so they were at a minimum like screwing down the floor on the sides then covering that area with the side storage panels. I also designed it so the horizontal panels overhung the vertical ones. I then framed the horzontal panels with 2 x 2 (prior to applying the carpet) to fit into the opening the vertical panles made. I then screwed thru the vertical panel into the 2 x 2 frame up under the horizontal overhang. The challange came when dealing with the thick carpet but it worked out and I am happy with the results. I hope that helped. Fish On!


----------



## bigdog2594 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey there, beautiful mod. Take a look at my 64 Aerocraft I did last year. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25107

Awesome boats as they are sturdier and handle a little more weight than others the same size.

I went with a little different layout as usually my wife and kids are with me.

I will post pictures of the Bimini top I made for them in the back of the boat for those real sunny days. That way I can fish up front and they are relaxed and cool. It is almost done. Got side-tracked by another project.
What I found is having the back seat offset to the right (easier steering for the motor), that when I am on the front, and someone is sitting in the back seat, the boat is off center. I purchased a racing car seat slider. I have it almost ready to be mounted with the base so that I can actually slide the seat from one side to the other so that I can balance the boat better. I will post pics when it is complete.

But I know what you are talking about with motor and driveways and speed bumps. I am always paranoid the motor is going to get damaged. I love your idea for the transom saver. Any chance you can show a little more of it and or throw some more detail about it out there? I would love to make something similar to give me a little more peace of mind.


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi bigdog2594,
For some I can't see the photos on you project. I'll check some stuff out to see if it on my end. Anyway thanks a lot I have been chomping at the bit to give it a good workout. I took it out about 2 weeks ago and the motor ran like crap so I removed the cover that exposes the coils and stuff and found that they were original and all cracked. I was surprised it even ran after I pulled them out. So I ripped into it and ended up replacing the coils, points, condensers, plug wires, fuel lines and tore the carb apart and cleaned it out good. I am waiting for a carb. kit to hit my door so I can complete the job and get her wet. We have a ton of water from the last few weeks of rain so finding a ramp will be a challenge. The local river is up about 8 ft. and what a mess. I think I will hit an inland lake by Sunday. I really want to see pics. of your mod. it sounds very nice. I will get some better pics of that transom saver and publish them next week. Fish On!


----------



## bigchromedog (Apr 22, 2013)

Huh, that is strange. I went to the link and pictures are still there.
Thanks for taking pics of the transom saver. Trying to figure one out as we speak!


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi bigchromedog,
Checked it today and yes I can see photos. Great build I know you are diggig that rig. I bet that 15 HP gets the job done. I will get pics. of that transome saver but not until I pound the Walleyes this weekend. Fish On!


----------



## Scott Mac (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I have been using my rig and have enjoyed it and harvested my share of fish. I am helping my son do a few mods to his 14' jon. He is very busy with a family, job and school so I grabbed his rig and started in on it. I do not (shame on me) have before shots but here is where I am at with his. My mail man Neal gave me a great deal on a 1962 18 H.P. Johnson with a steering council and controls. I tore into it this past weekend and will work on it in hopes of getting it ship shape for our July vacation in northern Michigan.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jun 23, 2013)

Worked on my sons 14 flat bottom this weekend. I hope he likes it. I still have to bolt things down and tweek some panels to finish things off but the 90 degree weather slowed me down.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jun 30, 2013)

Delivered this rig to my son today just in time for vacation in 6 days. We will meet up near Traverse City, MI next Sat. and with my rig and his along with my two other sons (his brothers) we will pound the fish for a week straight. This is what the whole "Tin Boat" world is all about, enjoying the fruits of ones labor.

Fish On!


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jun 30, 2013)

dude, both yours and your son's mods are looking sweet! enjoyed looking at your post from start to where it is now. have to agree with one of the comments you made previously, the build does take longer than originally anticipated! but boy, it's worth the time and effort spent in the end!

Zach


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 16, 2013)

I sold"Dead Phish" and purchased a larger boat to fish out on the Saginaw Bay. I plan to do another project in the spring. I would start this Winter but eye surgery has slowed me down for now. I have however added a stereo, depth finder, seats, rod holders and interior lights (not in picture).


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrads on gettin a new boat man, hope you heel up well from the eye surgery.


----------



## rscottp (Dec 17, 2013)

I dig the retro console on your sons boat, very nifty!

Hope the eye surgery goes well.


----------

